# Side effects of Resotran?



## Lynee (Sep 9, 2012)

I started Resotran on Sat, Sept8. I had no side effects until Monday,when my bladder got reactive and I felt like I had to go every hour. I went to Jannsen website, [pharmaceutical for Resotran] and found a less common side effect is Bladder and Urinary Disorder.Wondering if ANYONE else has had a similar problem? I had to stop Resotran on Wed....shame, it was helping!!


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Lynee said:


> I started Resotran on Sat, Sept8. I had no side effects until Monday,when my bladder got reactive and I felt like I had to go every hour. I went to Jannsen website, [pharmaceutical for Resotran] and found a less common side effect is Bladder and Urinary Disorder.Wondering if ANYONE else has had a similar problem? I had to stop Resotran on Wed....shame, it was helping!!


Have you discussed your reaction with your doctor? It may be worth a discussion and to have some blood work done to rule out whether or not the drug is the culprit and if its serious enough to discontinue treatment. I have a trial of the med and have yet to start it, as I was pretty fearful of side affects. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lynee (Sep 9, 2012)

randomguy said:


> Have you discussed your reaction with your doctor? It may be worth a discussion and to have some blood work done to rule out whether or not the drug is the culprit and if its serious enough to discontinue treatment. I have a trial of the med and have yet to start it, as I was pretty fearful of side affects. Keep us posted.


----------

